# First tractor. MF130. Needs a bit of love



## Go.Fish (Oct 17, 2020)

Just picked up a little 130. So far they don’t seem all that common, having a hard time sourcing parts
It has a Howard Rotovator HX and a Davis 101A Loader
It runs but smokes like crazy!
Changed fuel filter, bled system which was a pain due to primer lever on first fuel pump hitting starter. Taking starter out made it easier and trimmed off a bit from the lever to get more throw when starter is installed

got her fired up, she still smokes, discovered some air bubbles coming out from head gasket area on #3 cylinder. Yippee

Rear PTO up/down doohickey isn’t working still need to figure that one out

left rear axle brake isn’t working. Not sure where to get pads. Maybe it’s because there’s some old cruddy grease in there

other than that, YaY! Didn’t need another hobby


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Parts should be available at most online outlets. Brake shoes can be found on eBay, and gasket sets for the Perkins A4-107 are also readily available. Looks like you didn’t waste any time digging into it!! B.


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Just picked up pads via Australian supplier 
Can source from Sparex part S.42834
I have grease and oil on RHS though likely from worn out pads. 
Looking to pull apart that side of rear axle to check seals into brake disc area as LHS dry as
Anyone found a manual fir this one??


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

You can find used parts at site below:

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...s/list/manufacturer/massey-ferguson/model/130


----------



## Greg B (Nov 15, 2020)

Many thanks HarveyW
I should mention I am based in Australia.


----------

